# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Coca Cola

## CloudMaker

I guess Coca Cola made all their employees take a training telling them to be less White and listing off the negative things they being White means

WTF

How is this legal?? 

Attachment 4771

----------


## Cuchculan

From what I read the training programme was not set up by Coca Cola? It already existed. They signed up for this programme. Only for it to be what it was. That will be their excuse anyway. As it was not a programme designed by them for their staff. But it is an odd programme. It is racist. Reverse of what we would normally see. Curious to see what happens as a result of it. If it was aimed at black people in a negative way, I am sure they would be up in arms. White people are not used to such things. Let us see if any white people do complain about it.

----------

